# How often do Aluminum Arrows bend and should I be worried?



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

I haven't had any problems with shooting alum over carbon. I am one of the odd ones that go through carbons faster than I do aluminum. I shoot 2216's though so the wall is thick enough to take some abuse. I would think the 12 series would bend much easier.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

That's good to hear. Sorry I didn't mention my spine, I ordered 2013's so I'm glad to hear they will last a long time.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Aluminum shafts don't generally bend from normal use, i.e. shooting into targets designed for arrows. The problem comes in when you hit something not designed as an arrow target (trees, wood target frames, concrete bases, steel posts, rocks, etc.). These will indeed bend aluminum arrows, almost every time. A slight bend can be straightened. A severe bend or a kink and the arrow is toast. Carbon arrows are either straight or busted. If they are cracked but still appear shootable they can be dangerous to the shooter. It is recommended you check you carbon arrows regularly. Oh, and the better carbon arrows are surprisingly tough. Not indestructible, but pretty tough.

Dave


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

ibeen using xx78 for as long as they been out and had no prblem. they are the strieghtest arrows made .001 you cant find carbons that strieght. i shoot 2219 with think walls and that helps it from bending. if you used thin walls arrows they will bend easy. i had hint wood with my arrows and pull it out and it still strieght, i do not know how much because i dont have a gauge. i spin test all my arrows. every time i hit a animals i spin test it and decide if i will used it again. carbon are ether broken or steight but i can give you a list of faults they have. all the bending talk about aluminum arrows was something carbon arrows started to sell there arrows. then they got the pros into the act. chuck adams still used aluminum arrows and he taken animals all over the world. if carbon was so great he will used them, they had been trying to get him to endorce them for years. 

i had never herd a aluminum arrow blew up when shoot but i had herd of carbon. i seen what had happen when carbon fibers went into the hand. it dont look good.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

When I shot aluminums I had to buy new ones about every three months because they would be bent are be ding up from other arrows hitting them in a group are other archers arrows hitting them. I have been at 3d shoots before and started with six aluminums and only have one are two good arrow when I was done shooting because of the bad dings in them. xx75 are 78 "s would get soft on the end from the heat from shooting them into the target. Carbons last me about one are two years.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Dave T said:


> Aluminum shafts don't generally bend from normal use, i.e. shooting into targets designed for arrows. The problem comes in when you hit something not designed as an arrow target (trees, wood target frames, concrete bases, steel posts, rocks, etc.). These will indeed bend aluminum arrows, almost every time. A slight bend can be straightened. A severe bend or a kink and the arrow is toast. Carbon arrows are either straight or busted. If they are cracked but still appear shootable they can be dangerous to the shooter. It is recommended you check you carbon arrows regularly. Oh, and the better carbon arrows are surprisingly tough. Not indestructible, but pretty tough.
> 
> Dave


I agree, if you are shooting quality targets you will not have any problem with bending. The only other factor that would cause them to get bent is the way they are removed from the target.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Deezlin said:


> I agree, if you are shooting quality targets you will not have any problem with bending. The only other factor that would cause them to get bent is the way they are removed from the target.


Well I shoot FITA Target's mainly and I guess I can use a puller but I'm glad to know the bends aren't as common as people are saying. Thank's for the insight!


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

Bowdon said:


> When I shot aluminums I had to buy new ones about every three months because they would be bent are be ding up from other arrows hitting them in a group are other archers arrows hitting them.


which is exactly why I go through carbons so fast. I can't freaking stand split nock ends from arrow slap...........ESPECIALLY if I am shooting a $10 shaft.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> xx75 are 78 "s would get soft on the end from the heat from shooting them into the target


 I have got to call bull on this statement. There is no way it will generate enough heat to cause the softening of the aluminum.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

Back in the 60's when we had shift, 24RST alloys they were really bad about getting soft on the ends after being shot into the targets. I would see archer straighting arrows after shooting a end indoors. In fact i was good at straighting arrows by hand back than. Had lots of practice doing it $11.00 a doz. was allot of money. xx75 and xx78 alloys are not as bad because they are harder alloys but, after time can get soft and they are more brittle because they are a harder alloy. The old shift shafts you could bend into a V before they would brake. There is a lot of heat produced going into a target. If you shoot allot of targets you should spin test every arrow to make sure they are not bent because your going to find one once in a will one with a little wobble in it and may make the difference between a 5 and a 4 are a good flying broad head and one that doesn't fly so good.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

The melting point of aluminum is 1220 F so to even get it to soften it would take at least 600 degrees. There is no way that shooting into any target is going to get anywhere close to that to soften it. What is probably happening is that when shot into the targets as they are entering the target they are being flexed and over time will cause them to lose strength from the bending but definitely not from the heat that is generated.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*+1 That post pegged my BS meter too!*



Spotshooter2 said:


> I have got to call bull on this statement. There is no way it will generate enough heat to cause the softening of the aluminum.


+1 That post pegged my BS meter too!

From an article on bending airplane aluminum landing gear struts:

The "Annealing" process for aluminum is the about the same as the "hardening" process for steel. Hardened aluminum can be temporarily annealed by heating it to about 500 degrees F, and quickly quenching it with cold water. It will then remain soft for between a few hours and a couple of days (depending on how hot the weather is); gradually regaining its original hardness. (To speed up the re-hardening, you can re-heat the aluminum in boiling water or a 250-degree oven for a half hour or so.)

So maybe after shooting a round of arrrow into those bad ***** targets you've got, you can boil the tips in 250 degree water for a half hour or so! You might want to have a fire extinguisher handy just in case you get a pass thru and your arrow sets the woods on fire! LOL 

It would probably help too if you didn't stick your arrows in the cold water after pulling them from the target. 

Sorry, I couldn't resist! :behindsof

PS. I want whatever bow he's shooting!!!


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*I think he meant Extruded*

Ok, I think he meant Extruded, worked, or formed. Extrusion is defined as the process of shaping material, such as aluminum, by forcing it to flow through a shaped opening in a die (OR ARROW POINT). In his case, the pounding of his point or insert against the shaft. Some of this can be kept to a minumum by using good glue such as epoxie or Ferr-L-Tite. also, don't bevel the heck out of your aluminum arrows after cutting them off. You want just enough bevel to get the point or inser to go in. Excessive bevel thins the face of the shaft and creates a place for the "extrusion" process to begin if the glue is not rock solid.


----------

